# Euathlus Sp. Red (Chile Flame Tarantula)



## Dobbythecrestie (May 28, 2013)

Hello! I will soon be getting a sub adult Euathlus sp. red. Just curious about other people's experiences with the species. I hear that they are very docile but not great feeders. Is this true?
Thanks http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/victory.gif


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Probably the most docile I have come accross, even to the point where you could almost call it friendly. This spider will deliberately walk over to you and climb on your hand.
Feeding wise you are also spot on, not the most regular feeder in my collection. All in all, if it is not size that you are after this is a wonderful little spider to own.


----------



## pauln (Jan 24, 2007)

Do the Euathlus sp. yellow have the same generally docile charcteristics?


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lovely tarantulas some might say skittish


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I've had an adult female for about 2 years and she is a very regular feeder . . . as long as you feed her once every 4 weeks. : victory:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I've had an adult female for about 2 years and she is a very regular feeder . . . as long as you feed her once every 4 weeks. : victory:


An excellent point that applies to many species that come from this area. Most specimens fare far better with regular but well spaced feeding. Trying to feed these to often can result in long fasts.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Every Euathlus I've had feeds as and when they feel like it! They were so docile it was unreal, if it werent for the urticating bums I reckon you could have stroked them :flrt:

NB I do not recommend stroking any tarantula, no matter how docile!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pauln said:


> Do the Euathlus sp. yellow have the same generally docile charcteristics?




Yes, the yellow have the same docile disposition as the red. I've found most of the Euathlus genus to be quite calm & docile :2thumb:.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

A small, slow-growing, docile species, and in my experience very easy to maintain.I've kept four of these in total and currently have two sub-adult females. They are among the most active spiders in my collection - always bulldozing the substrate around their enclosures.The one male specimen I reared ate infrequently, but the females almost always eat once a week. They very rarely leave their food.Lovely tarantulas and don't take up much space due to their small size.


----------



## ornott (May 18, 2011)

*male wanted*

has anyone got a male for sale? i have 2 females that id like to breed. need him posted.


----------



## jlagrange9137 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hoping someone is still on this thread, does anyone know the growth rate of this species? I know it's slow. But I was kinda hoping for a more measurable answer. My sling is about an 1/8" and has been doing well for me since I got it 2 months ago, but has yet to molt.


----------

